
Pay-For App Review Site Put Hundreds of Fake Reviews on the App Store - mahipal
http://tii.libsyn.com/bogus_app_review_site_has_hundreds_of_paid_reviews_in_i_tunes
======
PanMan
While I agree this isn't nice, it doesn't really surprise me. Any time there
is money to be made (apps to be sold, here), with something that can be
created for free (reviews), an industry emerges to create the 'free' stuff.
It's just an economic law. See also google (putting a price on free links),
and linkfarms.

------
DenisM
Accusations are layered thick, but proof is not to be found in the article.

From experience I can tell you that many comments which look fake are genuine.
I was concerned when I found those on competitor's apps but then I had plenty
of those myself after getting few hundred reviews myself. In other words you
can't just look at a review and say "I feel this review is fake". It doesn't
work like that.

------
mikeyur
My friend has a site where you 'nominate' apps to be featured. It seems the
devs with the crappy apps are always trying to game the system.

Paying to get good reviews doesn't surprise me, but if you're going to do it
you better not publish your user list. Apple will have all of the listed
accounts banned in a day or two.

------
JoeAltmaier
And what other app reviews are honest? People only post when they are
passionate for some reaon; money makes people passionate too.

------
J3L2404
"Preys" not "Prays"

